# pure-ftpd and fxp



## wonslung (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm trying to enable FXP in pure-ftpd.  for some reason nothing i do works....I've tried enabling it with a standard setup and i've also tried switching to passive ports...nether works...it's very strange, and it only seems to affect our servers running FreeBSD

I'm not running a firewall, if i check /var/log/messages i can see that fxp transfers try to start but they never actually DO (file is created but never transfers)

has anyone run into this issue with pure-ftpd?  I've been googing it all day and can't find a solution...


----------



## aragon (Sep 5, 2010)

Have you tried troubleshooting with tcpdump?


----------

